# I can't see what I wrote on other peoples threads



## LostTeen (May 3, 2015)

I can't see what I wrote on other peoples threads. Its been a while since I posted. What's going on?


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

This should be corrected now.


----------

